# iPad app 3.2.3 download from GenieGo problem



## neckhardt (Sep 18, 2003)

I've had a problem downloading programs to my iPad. When trying to download a prepared program it sits in "waiting to download" status. If I cancel the download that never starts, I can not select download again, it just ignores it. I have restarted the GenieGo and no help. I deleted the app and reinstalled it and was able to successfully download the shows that were previously prepared. When I selected a show that was not prepared it went through the process properly. When I came back later to download it I got the same issue where the newly prepared program would just sit there in "waiting to download state".


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## neckhardt (Sep 18, 2003)

I apologize for the multiple posts, the app said the post was blocked and I had to wait, but obviously it wasn't.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

We need to know how is your GenieGo and your DVR(s) connected to the network. BE SPECIFIC


----------



## neckhardt (Sep 18, 2003)

DVRs are connected to the network through the cable, Nomad hooked directly through the Router..


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I guess you missed the “be specific” part. :rotfl:

DVRs model numbers, how are you bridging the coax network to your LAN, etc….


----------



## neckhardt (Sep 18, 2003)

HR34 and 2 HR24-500. DVRS connected to router through connected home interface. Nomad plugged directly into the same router.
Everything worked great until last software upgrade.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Software upgrade of iPad, yes? (Not also DVR update?)
Is there any other device that might 'order' a download? 
Uninstalling from the iPad and re-downloading may work, but obviously you don't want to do this every time....


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

neckhardt said:


> HR34 and 2 HR24-500. DVRS connected to router through connected home interface. Nomad plugged directly into the same router.
> Everything worked great until last software upgrade.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Which "connected home interface." a BroadBand DECA or CCK-W?

Press the DASH button on your DirecTV remote, does the pop up message indicates "Internet: Connected"?


----------



## neckhardt (Sep 18, 2003)

DECA1MR01 adapter
Internet connected = yes, when I am OOH the program list gets populated without any problems, but no streaming.
The problem of not being able to download a program after it prepares unless I delete the app off my iPad and reinstall it is the real pain.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

A nuance of the iOS apps is that they never really go away. And that drives GG crazy.
So as you move between wifi and LTE, GG sometimes does not track the connection correctly.

When I have download or streaming issues, I press the ipad/iphone menu button 2x, kill the GG or Directv app entirely.
Then go back and restart it from scratch.

That fixes most connectivity issues so that GG knows exactly the state of the connection.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

I have the GG. first gen and it seems to be just a tad flaky with the current iPaid app. Set iPaid app to download series for Gracepoint last night as I went to bed. This AM yielded four of the five episodes completely transcoded and three downloaded. Restarted app and it did resume to completion. The handshake between the app and the GG must remain persistent and messages even warn it will stops if action terminates.

Trying Gotham series now using an iPood Touch via the discreet GG app and it appears to force the persistence. It may in fact makes sense to leverage the dedicated GG app to transcode content and then leverage the iPaid app to download and consume. At least in my realm this works. My iPood Touch just found a primary function in my iSpent environment.

Don "GG: still a bit more of a toy than a tool but close" Bolton


----------



## neckhardt (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks lug nut, I had the same thoughts about using another device to initiate the prepare process, ant then download on the iPad when done. Maybe they will fix this in the next release. One could only hope.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------

